# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Tapio Lae Oy

## Star 701

Auto #6 KMT-888 Volvo B13R 6x2 9700HD NG vm. 2010 tuhoutui tulipalossa tänään sunnuntaina 27.09.2020 Isossakyrössä: 

https://ilkkapohjalainen.fi/tilaajal...?aId=1.8251945

----------

